# Guild of Dog Trainers - Some thoughts



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Old tricks for new dogs: saying yes to no | PRLog


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

for future reference, here's a list of current members - 


> _ Guild Members in Scotland
> 
> Cathy Proctor
> Giffnock, Glasgow.
> ...


feel free to update it. :001_smile:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

oops. Addendum - 


> _ Guild Members in Northern Ireland
> 
> Carol Singleton
> Ards peninsula _


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

substantial list.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

it is less-impressive when one considers that of the 1st 20-members in Britain, 8 are listed twice. 
[Pat White, Gge Barrett, Colin Tomlinson, Alex Russell, Emma Collings, Nick Jones, Graeme Hall, Alex Russell].

others are listed 3 times [Lucy King, Annie Buckley, Lez Graham, Peter Branch]; many are listed twice. 
i did not find any listed 4 times, but may have overlooked one.

i realize the members are attempting to cover large areas with small numbers, which is a creditable impulse, 
since this is a customer-service industry - but it can be misleading in terms of member-numbers. 
the roster is by no means as long as the list of service-areas & reps.


----------

